# Favorite Nintendo Series?



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

What is your favorite (multiple-entry) Nintendo series and why?


----------



## Flop (Mar 8, 2015)

LoZ for the win!


----------



## Cress (Mar 8, 2015)

Earthbound isn't a series, it's a game in a series...
Voting for Fire Emblem.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Pokemon and yeah lol.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mario, cause no matter who you are or what kind of games you like, mario's got you covered in some way shape or form.


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

I voted for Paper Mario, it's the one that's left the most impact probably and didn't degrade like Pokemon, even if people hated Sticker Star I thought it was fine for the 3DS at the time.

Pikmin is in there twice.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Earthbound isn't a series, it's a game in a series...
> Voting for Fire Emblem.



My bad, I'm referring to the Mother series either way.


----------



## Murray (Mar 8, 2015)

where is cooking mama


----------



## Tao (Mar 8, 2015)

Shouldn't the Mario ones be split up into:
- Super Mario (the main series platformers)
- Mario RPG (Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi.........Mario RPG)
- Mario 'does thing' (the rest)
I only say that because 'Mario Bros' and 'Paper Mario' were their own thing. I would have just called joined them as 'Mario'.


But yea, I go with Pokemon. It's the Nintendo series I've got the most nostalgia for as well as still enjoying the games 20 years later, even a few outside of the main series (though a lot are trash).


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 8, 2015)

I went with Mario. I played it SO much as a kid. The recent games aren't as great but the old ones are the best.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mario of course.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 8, 2015)

Legend of Zelda and Pikmin. I love them equally. :3


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Mario Kart is also a favourite series of mine as well as Harvest Moon, Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2, but from the options you have I chose Pokemon.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 8, 2015)

My favorite video game series is pretty obvious: Animal Crossing! I mean, I probably wouldn't even be here if it wasn't my favorite. For me, i've been playing Animal Crossing since I was very young back when the original Animal Crossing released. I love the series so much and have invested so much time into each and every Animal Crossing game. Now, I play ACNL every day, and I just love it! My second favorite video game series would have to be Pikmin. I just love strategy games like Pikmin, and I loved every game in the series. For third, I really have no idea. It's probably Mario, but i'm not entirely sure if that would be third. Splatoon might end up taking third place sometime after it releases, though.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Tao said:


> Shouldn't the Mario ones be split up into:
> - Super Mario (the main series platformers)
> - Mario RPG (Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi.........Mario RPG)
> - Mario 'does thing' (the rest)
> ...


I was thinking about that but I thought people might want them split up.


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

Murray said:


> where is cooking mama



That's Majesco.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 8, 2015)

Animal crossing & Pikmin


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 8, 2015)

Hmm, so hard to choose. 

When based purely on right now, I would have to go with Fire Emblem. however, I never would have started gaming in the first place, if it wasn`t for mario games..... Not that I didn`t play games before that, but it was the game that really reeled me in. 

So although right now there are some series I enjoy more (Fire Emblem, LoZ, Pikmin), I voted Mario. 

Its like choosing your fave booze. Ofcourse there are nicer things then beer in the world, but how could you look past the nostalgia of the first experience of your very first beer?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

It's a tough one, but I went with Pokemon.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 8, 2015)

I really love the Pikmin series. Animal Crossing, Mario, and The Legend of Zelda are all up there, though.

I can tell you like Pikmin as well - you have it in the poll twice.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 8, 2015)

Would have to say mine is Legend of Zelda, but also Animal Crossing (obviously), Super Mario bros and Paper Mario oh and a bit of Kirby as well


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Pikmin is in there twice and Earthbound is a game in the Mother series. But I voted for the Wii series. Inb4 WAAAAHT!?!?? But I've had so much fun with people who've played Wii Party U and Wii Sports Resort. I've also got Wii Fit Plus and Wii Fit U and they are way better than I think people realize. I like that theres this little series of games that are kind of like virtual reality stuff that everyone got into for a while. They hold up well if youve never played any of them.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Mario bros


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Pikmin is in there twice and Earthbound is a game in the Mother series. But I voted for the Wii series. Inb4 WAAAAHT!?!?? But I've had so much fun with people who've played Wii Party U and Wii Sports Resort. I've also got Wii Fit Plus and Wii Fit U and they are way better than I think people realize. I like that theres this little series of games that are kind of like virtual reality stuff that everyone got into for a while. They hold up well if youve never played any of them.



Yup, my bad. It doesn't look like I can edit the poll for some reason, though. Looks like people who voted for Pikmin chose the first one, which is good.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

Someone should say Nintendogs


----------



## Cress (Mar 8, 2015)

Waiting for a certain someone to come here and start questioning why Chibi-Robo isn't an option.


----------



## goey0614 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mario series.
and I am playing Luigi mansion 2 currently, It's kinda underrated :/


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 9, 2015)

chibi robot isnt even made by nintendo its Skip LTD and it's poorly rated nobody would vote for it


----------



## Murray (Mar 9, 2015)

n64king said:


> That's Majesco.



well then where's gardening mama?


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

Murray said:


> well then where's gardening mama?



She gardened to death.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 9, 2015)

I voted for Zelda but seeing the results in the poll so far is making me wish I voted for Metroid. :/ Super Metroid is my single favorite game but as a series Zelda is better.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I voted for Zelda but seeing the results in the poll so far is making me wish I voted for Metroid. :/ Super Metroid is my single favorite game but as a series Zelda is better.



How is Metroid? I've been debating about getting into it.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 9, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> How is Metroid? I've been debating about getting into it.



They're pretty good except for Hunters and Other M. There's mainly two series; the classics (2D) and Prime (3D). I prefer the classics. Metroid has always been more about exploration than action but can still be pretty darn hard at times.
I'd love to recommend Metroid but it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 9, 2015)

Mario


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> They're pretty good except for Hunters and Other M. There's mainly two series; the classics (2D) and Prime (3D). I prefer the classics. Metroid has always been more about exploration than action but can still be pretty darn hard at times.
> I'd love to recommend Metroid but it's not everyone's cup of tea.



Ahh ok, makes sense.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 10, 2015)

I like Kirby, Animal Crossing and Pokemon the best!


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 11, 2015)

YOU. YOU DONT HAVE HARVEST MOON, HOW DARE YOU. Oh well POKEMON FTW


----------



## Tao (Mar 11, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> YOU. YOU DONT HAVE HARVEST MOON, HOW DARE YOU. Oh well POKEMON FTW



Harvest Moon isn't  Nintendo series, it's just a series that mostly appears on Nintendo platforms.

At least one Harvest Moon game has been on the Playstation (PS1)


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 11, 2015)

Not listed, but I was really into Dragon Quest for a while. 
Pokemon is an old favorite though, and they share common elements.


----------



## Tao (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorgatani said:


> Not listed, but I was really into Dragon Quest for a while.
> Pokemon is an old favorite though, and they share common elements.



Dragon Quest isn't a Nintendo series.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 11, 2015)

LoZ, but Paper Mario is also a great series.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 11, 2015)

Either Legend of Zelda or Pokemon


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

I cant believe after all the arguing over how great Metroid is that no one's voted for that one yet.


----------



## Tao (Mar 11, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I cant believe after all the arguing over how great Metroid is that no one's voted for that one yet.



Maybe people like other things more than Metroid...Doesn't stop people from thinking Metroid is great.


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> Harvest Moon isn't  Nintendo series, it's just a series that mostly appears on Nintendo platforms.
> 
> At least one Harvest Moon game has been on the Playstation (PS1)



Oh yeah I forgot 8D; On playstation 2 too


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 12, 2015)

I like the Sonic series if that counts as Nintendo.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

This is a tough one.  I'd probably say Zelda.  It would be Mario but I feel like the franchise has fallen a bit in the last five or so years.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 12, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I like the Sonic series if that counts as Nintendo.



I don`t think the people at Sega would like that.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 12, 2015)

*A lot of those options shouldn't be there as they weren't developed by Nintendo, just published. Xenoblade is a great example. It was developed by MonolithSoft.

But I voted for Zelda.*


----------



## Eldin (Mar 12, 2015)

Legend of Zelda. But Animal Crossing and a bunch of the others are also some of my favourite series~


----------



## Iris Mist (Mar 12, 2015)

Used to be Pokemon, and will probably be Pokemon again in the future, but as of late, I'm much more attracted to the Legend of Zelda franchise.


----------



## Tao (Mar 12, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *A lot of those options shouldn't be there as they weren't developed by Nintendo, just published. Xenoblade is a great example. It was developed by MonolithSoft.
> 
> But I voted for Zelda.*




True but a lot of them are still regarded and viewed as Nintendo franchises. Pokemon technically shouldn't be there, neither should Kirby. If we're going on developers then we can arguably get rid of games such as Zelda, Metroid, Donkey Kong and F-Zero since other developers other than Nintendo have worked on them in the past (sometimes with the games by other developers being the more popular games).


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 12, 2015)

I would have to say Wario, I thoroughly enjoyed and played almost every Wario Land and Wario Platformer title more than once. Wario Ware is good too, but I really miss the adventure games of Wario.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 12, 2015)

is Xenoblade really an nintendo series?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

I just can't put down Pokemon.


----------



## Joy (Mar 13, 2015)

Does Phoenix Wright count...?


----------



## mynooka (Mar 13, 2015)

Mario Kart


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 13, 2015)

Paper Mario.... but only for N64 and gamecube. Super paper mario and sticker star deviated from that classic formula too much. I still have yet to play Super Mario RPG, which I have heard is a predecessor of sorts for paper mario.

I love LoZ too though


----------



## SockHead (Mar 13, 2015)

pokymon and smush


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know, I like a lot of them, Nintendo is awesome!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 14, 2015)

My favorite hasnt had a new title in 10 years...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

Legend of Zelda without a doubt


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

Pokemon for sure! I really adore animal crossing but pokemon has won my heart forever. I have so many memories, so much time put into it, it's ridiculous at this point!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow, LoZ is really winning by a lot. Kind of tempted to play Twilight Princess again.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

I went with Animal Crossing lol, it's pretty much the only Nintendo series for me that I can stick to for long periods of time.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2015)

Bit of a tough one but have to go w/ Metroid. 'Like gameplay style. A close contender would have to be The Legend of Zelda series.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Pok?mon, because that was my life for a very long time.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 18, 2015)

er, well... I can't choose one.

I love Paper Mario... well, at least the first 2 games. Super Paper Mario is... okay. don't like it as much. no comment on Sticker Star, but expect to be disappointed whenever I get a hold of it to play.
but then also Mother, Pikmin and Kirby all a whole lot. :| I like too many things.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> What is your favorite (multiple-entry) Nintendo series and why?



You should have made all the Mario series just under Super Mario if you do the Wii series in one option too! I actually like Mario in general the most by far, it makes me forget about the real world and makes me feel a little kid again, and being a little kid feels like that everything is happy and that nothing could possibly go wrong! (Even though you can lose a life, race, game or anything and that is wrong lol) 

I am such a big fan of the Mario franchise, my whole room is filled with it, posters, both still and action figures, amiibo, plushies, keychains, clothing everything! It may be crazy but it is perfect for me to just forget all worries for a second because i have a lot of them. 

Is there actually anybody with such a big obsession like me? A lot of people have more stuff than me for sure but i do not think there are much who are more obsessed than me xD (Really it's baaaaad )


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

I was gonna pick LoZ
but then I saw Wario
no one beats Wario pls ty


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> My favorite hasnt had a new title in 10 years...



Which one are you talking about? Earthbound? Starfox?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 21, 2015)

Pok?mon, no question. Sorry Animal Crossing but Pok?mon will always come first. Been playing the games since I was young, started with Blue. They're great games and I have a sentimental attachment to them.


----------

